# Scooter and Punkin



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Took a couple of shots of these two today. 
MR Squeaks.......thought you'd like this first one.....this is SPP Scooter "taking" the perch she wants........LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

couple more of Punkin......he likes to come out in to the hallway and run around....


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They are just too adorable, Scooter still ranks right on top of my all time favorite pidgeis


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

They are so precious and endearing! 

I bet they have you wrapped around their little wing feathering.

My youngsters have the run of the place.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh MY, Scooter is a NATURAL SPP!!! YOU GO, SCOOTER! What a GREAT picture too! She will go FAR in the organization!! Squeaks is chomping at the beak to further her training!

She is also our first Satinette, if memory serves ('course, I have to admit that one should NOT depend on my memory)...*sigh* y'all know what? I think I'm finding that "ignorance really IS bliss!!"   

She is SUCH a beautiful pij!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Renee! Looks like Scooter is a bit of a pushy pigeon  

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well,,,,,,,her parents are a sex linked mating. She's suppose to be a girl, but sometimes I wonder.... ....guess time will tell for sure.........


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice coloring. Like her beak, not TOO short. But short to give a nice look.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT???!!! Scooter may be a MALE after all????!!!

Renee, I have ENUF trouble with my memory...don't you DARE!  

I am just getting used to her a HEN!

Scooter is just the cutest to come down the pike in a ****'s age!!


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Heyy Renee*

I don't know about ''Cute Baby Overload'' I think were going into ''Cute Adult Overload''  

What Kind Of Pigeon Is Scooter?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Scooter is a Satinette. I've actually got 3 new babies right now. They are only 6 days old, so I won't disturb the parents to take pictures. They are so funny about sitting on the babies.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Punkin is cute...

BUT


ME LOVES THE SCOOTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, looks like Scooter just ain't going to take any mess off anybody.


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Awe! I absolutely love those two! They're so adorable! My dad NEEDS a Satinette!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Pete Jasinski said:


> They are just too adorable, Scooter still ranks right on top of my all time favorite pidgeis


Right up there with Dud's bell ringing shots.

Priceless.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

I just have my one satinette that I rescued about 3 years ago and I love him , his name is fez and he is such a ladies man even thou he has a mate he still shows up in my tipplers from time to time lol not ever hard to tell when he was getting around but hes a great father just wish at the time I could have found him a satinette mate lol tipplerettes /satinlers are cute but not the same as the real thing lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> I just have my one satinette that I rescued about 3 years ago and I love him , his name is fez and he is such a ladies man even thou he has a mate he still shows up in my tipplers from time to time lol not ever hard to tell when he was getting around but hes a great father just wish at the time I could have found him a satinette mate lol *tipplerettes /satinlers *are cute but not the same as the real thing lol


That's cute.........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Gosh Renee,

They are just too beautiful!

Feather


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

*loves the last pic in the 1st post* What a cutie! Look at those sweet pudgy cheekies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Satinettes are just the cutest!

However, there are certain pijies who have an *"IT"* factor! While I think Punkin is just as cute as a button, Scooter has that extra "something!" 

  

HUGS and SCRITCHES in EQUAL measure to ALL!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Lovebirds, i have to say that i have really fallen in love with the satinette you have. It is just so beautiful pecking at your finger. CUTE. Do you know where i can find some satinettes???
Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Scooter pictures...*

Well, here's one of Scooter.........she's really not changing any now.......she's a fast little rascal. Doesn't want to be caught when we let our YB's out and paces in front of the window. Think she wants out to fly too....... "Sorry baby, no can do"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She is such a doll!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, honestly, she poses for you. That is one beautiful pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, honestly, she poses for you. That is one beautiful pigeon.


LOL.........she's keep a close eye on me is what she's doing.......trying to see if I'm fixing to try to catch her again.......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Absolutely gorgeous and cute as a button!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie! I can see why Treesa calls them doll- baby pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> What a cutie! I can see why Treesa calls them doll- baby pigeons!


Actually it was Reti who called them "baby doll" pigeons first. I think it sums them up well, except for the typical male behavior, it suits them well.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Where are the lastest Scooter pictures!!!!!!


I'm getting jitters here.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I promise to get some pics today. See this thread......

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21022


----------

